# Grizzlies @ TrailBlazers 11/17/04 (GAME THREAD) 7 PM Pacific FSNW!



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

LETS GET A DAMN WIN!!! We will have a very very tough time winning but who knows!

Channel 728 on Direct TV....if you have NBA League Pass but it will be blacked out in Portland.


ENJOY THE GAME FELLAS!!!
:uhoh:


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*JAZZ LOST, MINNESOTA LOST AND THE NUGGETS WILL LOSE!!!*

we really need to get some wins when we can.....we need thsi game iMO!

WE ARE ALSO AT HOME.....WE NEED THIS DAMN WIN BADLY!!!


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

This is what the play like after three days off?


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

WTH? Earl Watson scored with a hook over Damon?! Jesus. Blazers look really unorganized on offense. I hope this doesn't last much longer this season, I thought the players would have at least figured things out between themselves by now considering Mo's game plan, or lack of rather.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Good to see our guards FINALY taking shots. It's taken all year, but it looks they are starting to look for their shots. It's always been my opinion that they don't shoot enough.


Play of the game so far is Theo letting a pass go right over his head when DA threw it. LOL HE HAD NO IDEA DA KNEW HOW TO PASS.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

WHy is the hell does Theo always come out to double or trap? He leaves the paint wide open and it is killing us. I don't know if it's on his own free will or if Cheeks is making him. Either way, trapping in the NBA doesn't work at all. Our defense is gambling WAY too much. Please play Bassy sometime soon.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

NAH..
it's not blacked out here in Scappoose..
it's on both channels.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

Damon stripped by Earl Watson as time runs out. DAMON SUCKS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Ugh..don't we always have the best end of the quarter possesions? What is Cheeks fascination with Damon going one on one with someone??


----------



## BrooklynBaller (Jun 25, 2003)

Z-Bo just couldn't keep his mouth shut this past summer, eh? Looks like Pau is gonna lay a whuppin' on our boys tonight. So far he's outplayed Zach big time!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I still don't understand why managment allows us to have such an awful back court... Regardless of how they're playing tonight so far, I still hate watching Damon shoot... 'breaking down' his defender in the final seconds... getting scored on by Earl Watson... Are we really stuck with what we've got or is managment just not trying hard enough?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

AHHHH WHY DO WE CONTINUE TO MOTHER CHUCKING TRAP??? We are getting burnt time and time again.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

This has to be the most boring team the Blazer organization ever put together. Not only are they boring, they're horrible!! You can see that fans realize this is a very mediocre product (at best) that's why you see soo many seats not occupied.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

That's it DA, Nick Damon keep shooting. that's exactly what's going to win this for us. You guys are the best. 


And it's not fair up there to say Pau has outplayed Zach. Zach is double and tripple teamd evrytime he touches the ball. Gasol goes one on one.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Bassy has to be better than Damon and Nick...why in the hell doesn't he play? He's prolly hte only one on the team who knows how to create shots for others. On a bright note, I really love Patterson's game this year. He looks like the only one who wants to play defense out there right now. This is a huge game since Minny and Utah lost tonight, you wouldn't know that by our effort though.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Lol but Zach really isn't having his best game is he.


I love that Cheeks pulled Miles out. He was sucking. especially on defense.................Unbelievable.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Did Bonzi always have that huge "B" on his shoulder? That's a nice tattoo.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

This game looks like a lost cause, please put in Bassy to get some excitement back into the building. Our guys look like they are sleepwalking right now..minus ruben. AND FOR THE LOVE OF MY SANITY GET RAHIM OFF OF THOSE SMALL FORWARDS..HE CAN'T KEEP UP WITH THEM!:upset:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

is that Lionell Hollins on the Griz bench? He's learning from Hubie, learned from cotton Fitsimmons. Why wouldn't he make a nice coach for us next year.........then again Cheeks (learned) under Larry Brown


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Think about this..
Memphis is hooorible this year.
Portland is at home.
They are losing.
What is wrong??????????


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Think about this..
> Memphis is hooorible this year.
> Portland is at home.
> ...


Cheeks


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

Almost every rookie is getting some playing time. I don't think K. Snyder is but I think he's hurt. Why can't we play Telfair. We WILL NOT be worse than we are now!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

You know I'm noticing something that Memphis is doing. Player movement and ball movement create easy baskets.........WHO KNEW? 



Maybe we should try that sometime?


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

ouch! the defense is sucking so bad. our guys are getting shook left and right.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> And it's not fair up there to say Pau has outplayed Zach. Zach is double and tripple teamd evrytime he touches the ball. Gasol goes one on one.


I haven't seen this double and triple team. I've seen Zach DRIBBLE into a double and triple, but they aren't throwing it at him, that's for sure.

Play.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

I think DA and Zach need to be more aggressive in the second half. DA is shooting 50% in this game, and really needs to try to find some shots for himself and drive to the hoop more often than he is. Only thing worse than guards missing shots is guards not even trying to take shots. Zach is missing shots he normally makes. I bet if he just focused on getting his shot a little more in rythm he'll start knocking them down. Guys need to focus on getting Zbo some good looks in the second half. Damon and Nick are sucking it up, but maybe that technical foul will get Nick fired up in the locker room and he'll rally the troops... or maybe he'll just tell them all to stfu and keep tossing up bricks... who knows.

SAR can't keep up with any of the Grizzlie SF's on defense and that's killing us, Darius and Patterson should be getting the time at SF rest of this game and give SAR some of Zach's minutes and some time at center maybe, especially if Zach keeps missing his shots.

Oh, and FREAKIN PLAY TELFAIR!


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>QRICH</b>!
> This has to be the most boring team the Blazer organization ever put together. Not only are they boring, they're horrible!! You can see that fans realize this is a very mediocre product (at best) that's why you see soo many seats not occupied.


Thats exactly what I said to my brother during the game.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Bonzi shooting 26% until tonight..:sigh:


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!





> Originally posted by <b>QRICH</b>!
> This has to be the most boring team the Blazer organization ever put together. Not only are they boring, they're horrible!! You can see that fans realize this is a very mediocre product (at best) that's why you see soo many seats not occupied.


I couldn't agree more. I've never been so bored watching a Blazer game. My roommate just started nodding off toward the middle of the 2nd.
Watching those Clyde highlights at halftime just makes what I'm watching now just ridiculously bad.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

We are making a really bad Memphis team look like world beaters. Memphis has no one who makes you scared, yes that includes Gasol, and we are getting owned. I can't believe we are losing to the Grizz. We should be punding and pounding the ball inside. It will gain us higher percentage shots and more fouls on the opposing team. Also, Darius is a waste of this team. Not because of his talent, but because we don't even use him right. He doesn't get his minutes and we don't even run any plays for him. If it means losing a bunch to get Cheeks out of here, I think I would take it. He is killing this franchise.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> is that Lionell Hollins on the Griz bench? He's learning from Hubie, learned from cotton Fitsimmons. Why wouldn't he make a nice coach for us next year.........then again Cheeks (learned) under Larry Brown


How about starting on Thanksgiving day???


The train would be another link to the past.... championship baby!


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>QRICH</b>!
> This has to be the most boring team the Blazer organization ever put together. Not only are they boring, they're horrible!! You can see that fans realize this is a very mediocre product (at best) that's why you see soo many seats not occupied.


 The team is losing fans... and fast.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

The difference in this game is coaching.

Look at the way the Grizz get after it on offense. There is very little one-on-one basketball and they play team defense. Fundamentally, they look very sound.

We, on the other hand, are lucky to pass once on offense. We are matadors on defense.

It's the simple things.

Play.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

The most disturbing part is..
they look like they just met.

They don't look like they know what each other is going to do.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>alext42083</b>!
> 
> I couldn't agree more. I've never been so bored watching a Blazer game. My roommate just started nodding off toward the middle of the 2nd.
> Watching those Clyde highlights at halftime just makes what I'm watching now just ridiculously bad.


I hate to pile on the Blazers, but I gotta say that I agree... this team is uninspired and poorly matched in terms of positions and abilities.

Throw in mediocre (at best) coaching and you can see why people (like... say ... ME) who claimed this team was worse than last year were not just being pessimistic for the sake of being difficult.

There's still a lot of basketball in this game and the season, so I'm not giving up hope, but I just have no faith in this team this year.

Ed O.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Zach is starting to throw his headband earlier and earlier in the game.. Already at the beginning of the 3rd it's off, which means he's pissed.
Damon is shooting airballs
Zach is throwing the ball out of bounds out of the reach of SAR.
The only noise I hear from the crowd is the faint booing for Bonzi when he gets the ball.
Ouch...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

memo to Damon..you're not Ray Allen quick jacking up so many damn shots and run the offense. And please for the love of my sanity(again) PLAY TELFIAR!!! WHAT IN THE HELL DO WE HAVE TO LOSE?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Its like we have a split personality team.... SF to C looks pretty solid each and every night and can score pretty easily and efficiently

then there are the guards.. totally opposite.... can't shoot, can't score.... look absolutely terrible :banghead:


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

*I just checked the score..........*

It could be worse........


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

See ya Mo :wave:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Rahim would score 30 a game if he got as many touches as Zach


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Wow this game went from a 14 pt lead to 27...wtf? On one hand I want a high lotto pick so we can get some damn palyers on this team..mainly backcourt help, but on the other hand..I want us to win so my 7 damn games I paid for will be worth while.....:sigh:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Think about this..
> Memphis is hooorible this year.
> Portland is at home.
> ...


Maybe Memphis isn't "hooorible."


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> See ya Mo :wave:


I think he might be around for a while yet... they can get him out of there and name Lynam interim, I guess, but I think that it needs to be more clear that Portland isn't going anywhere this year before they can him.

Cheeks is funny in that TV ad where he's coaching the kids playing a video basketball game. He's actually more animated when he's ACTING like a coach than he is when he's on the sidelines with his head in his hands as the Blazers skipper.

Ed O.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Does anyone else think the funniest commercial on tv right now is the one where Mo is coaching those two kids playing video games? I mean how ironic, they probably know more than he does. 

Telfair needs time. Get his confidence up.

SAR would easily average 30 if he got that many touches. Teams don't design their defenses around stopping SAR like they do Zach.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> We are making a really bad Memphis team look like world beaters. Memphis has no one who makes you scared, yes that includes Gasol, and we are getting owned. I can't believe we are losing to the Grizz.


Both of these teams are almost exactly the same as last year.

Who won 50 games last year?

This result is not surprising at all.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm one of the few here who won't blame Cheek's after every loss, however this one equally falls on his shoulders more than anyone else. I'm still not ready to blame him for all the teams offensive struggles, but defensively his matchups and lineups were just flat out horrible. I know people here like SAR, but he can't be our small-forward. Teams just take it to him a lot more than SAR ever takes it to other teams small-forwards.

I hate to say this, but Portland is at it's best when Ruben is on the floor. I want Telfair to impress me, but he hasn't yet. It appears this team lives and dies by the shooting of NVE, who clearly can't be productive on the offensive end more than once every five games. 

Luckily for all you Cheeks haters we'll see a new coach within a year, but sadly for us Blazer fans, the team is now stuck with some overpaid players for years to come. We better hope Paul Allen is willing to bump that payroll upwards of $100 million so we can buy our spot back into the playoffs. Unless we get Jerry Solan, Hubie Brown, or a top quality coach (which we won't), this team isn't good enough to be consistant winners because the majority of them have been losers most their career.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Our young gunz suck at D,but at least they know how to move the ball and move without the ball. Also, mad props to Patterson for his hustle tonight..he seemed to be the only one caring out there tonight.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> Both of these teams are almost exactly the same as last year.
> 
> ...


No doubt, Rawse. The two teams took drastically different paths with the Wells trade, and nothing's really changed since then.

Ed O.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

*Don't know how many games like this I can take*

Losing isn't the issue. Losing without effort or caring (as they focus in on a shot of Damon and Zach giggling on the bench) is what makes me the most frustrated.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

> Both of these teams are almost exactly the same as last year.
> 
> Who won 50 games last year?
> 
> This result is not surprising at all.


If you look at Portland roster a year ago from today, you would fine it's much different from last years team. Maybe Memphis has stayed the same but not Portland.

OUT
Bonzi
McInnis
Rasheed
Davis

IN
Miles
Ratliff
SAR
NVE


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Good gtief..we are barely going to crack 70 against a decent at best memphis defense. We obviously don't know how to play hte pick and roll. I know it is game 7, but with this exact roster..I don't see shiest happening. I actually am an optimist, but Cheeks is the worst coach in the NBA and we don't have the right personal in the backcourt. Maybe getting Vince Carte would cahnge my outlook on the season. But right now tanking it doesn't look to bad...who knows...we need a differance maker to go along with Zach though..he can't do it by himself.
Thank God South Park is on tonight....


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Hello Memphis fan..
I love your team,but have been surprized at them this year.
Can't put my finger on it,but they don't look as crisp this year.

Don't go by tonights game.
This is beyond belief.

This is the kind of game where the coach should be fired on the 
spot.
The coach has done zero to impress on the team that he
is calling any plays,providing any direction.
They look absolutely lost.
I can't believe how bad they look.
It is shocking.

This is nothing the Grizz really are doing to them.
I always get bugged when teams fans say that after a loss,but 
it is really is true tonight.
I believe I could get together some kids off the playground and 
give the Grizz a better game.

Tonights loss demonstrates one huge problem.
The coach has no connection to them.
He should go and go quick.

Give coach Hubie a big plus for something..
can you guess what it is??
He has wiped the smirk off bonzi's face.
Credit him for that.

COACH CHEEKS SHOULD LOSE HIS JOB TONIGHT


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tince</b>!
> 
> 
> If you look at Portland roster a year ago from today, you would fine it's much different from last years team. Maybe Memphis has stayed the same but not Portland.
> ...


Eh, c'mon. With the exception of the ineffective Dale Davis for the ineffective Nick Van Exel trade, this is the same Blazers team as it was from February 2004 onward. How much time do you guys really need to get the chemistry down?

Likewise, the only difference in this Grizz team from the majority of last year is swapping Brian Cardinal for Bo Outlaw.

And we don't even have Posey tonight.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

What a great play by Telfair !
That was sweeeeet.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Wow what are they doing????? It almost looks as though they are running? 

This team would be so much fun to watch if they sprinted up and down the floor the whole game like they are doing now with Telfair leading us.


BUt man oh man does he need time on the floor to get his feet wet.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Just start Bassy the rest of the year. We got nothing to lose. We should really let this kid blossom. His potential is greater then any Blazer in recent years. We can't let him rot on the bench like we did with JO. Man this 2nd unit is raw,but this is he most fun I have had in a while watching these Blazers play. Again, it starts with Telfair. He may not be ready now or in 2 months, but other rooks are getting their PT..Bassy needs his. He already runs a fastbreak better then Nick or Damon ever haved and he is a much better passer off of screens and into the post.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

^^^ amen. This team is really fun to watch with Bassy droppin dimes with Darius and Outlaw on the wings. I really feel like we should be playing Outlaw alot more as well, I am continually impressed w/ his game.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Eh, c'mon. With the exception of the ineffective Dale Davis for the ineffective Nick Van Exel trade, this is the same Blazers team as it was from February 2004 onward. How much time do you guys really need to get the chemistry down?
> ...


I said nothing about them not having enough time to get their chemistry down. You were comparing total team wins from last year and saying since Memphis won more games than Portland last year, that we shouldn't be surprised that they won tonight. My point is that the Portland team that won 40 games last year wasn't near this current teams roster for the majority of the season.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>stupendous</b>!
> ^^^ amen. This team is really fun to watch with Bassy droppin dimes with Darius and Outlaw on the wings. I really feel like we should be playing Outlaw alot more as well, I am continually impressed w/ his game.


I agree those two are fun to watch, and they looked somewhat impressive out there tonight (Outlaw more so than Telfair), but I'm pretty sure that Damon and SAR would look impressive against Kris Humphries and other players of his quality.

But Stupendous, overall I agree with what you said.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Bright spot??
Bassy and Travis


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

dang! we should play t-law and bassy way more! ruben darius t-law and bassy are fun as heck to watch!! and it appears as though travis is the only cat that can make a shot. we wouldn't have alot of defense but hell we could get on highlight reels.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

also bassy 6 assists in 14 minutes... ?!?!!
travis 10 points in 11 minutes!!


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

It's disgusting to see Telfair with 6 assists in 13 minutes, he should be playing much more, in fact we would be better off with him starting, Mo Cheeks needs to be fired soon, Telfair is the present and future. Damon played 26 minutes vs Telfair's 13, yet Telfair had 2 more assists, it really is amazing to see how bad of a player Stoudamire is.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

DAAAAAMN, Outlaw looks good. His jumper looks silky smooth. I know I'd much rather see him play then DA. I honestly could care less that we lost by 19, because I saw some good things in our young gunz. It's obvious they need to see the floor more,other wise they will never amount to anything. I had more fun watching Travis n crew in their 12 mins of action than I did watching the starters jack off for the rest of the game. It would be more beneficial to go 30 and 52 and let Travis and Bassy get a lot of playing time rather then to go 41-41 and barely miss the playoffs and let our young players sit on the bench. If this season is truely going to be a wash, why not progress Outalw and Bassy? Why not start them in the same backcourt? They obviously have a ton of chemistry together. If we can't get a guy like Vince for Rahim, maybe we should find a good 1st round pick for him and let Darius start at the 3 where he needs to be if he will ever amount to anything here. Big Rube has 6th man of the year written all over him. His play has been sensational. We desperately need a 2 guard who can stick it from deep and we are exploring all of these 05 prospects and potential trades that could land us a jump shooter, but Outlaw could be it. I am not saying he will be, but his shot really looks excellent. He elevates so nicely on his jump shot, it is almost unblockable. 

:cheers: to playing Bassy and Outlaw in the starting backcourt together.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sambonius</b>!
> It's disgusting to see Telfair with 6 assists in 13 minutes, he should be playing much more, in fact we would be better off with him starting, Mo Cheeks needs to be fired soon, Telfair is the present and future. Damon played 26 minutes vs Telfair's 13, yet Telfair had 2 more assists, it really is amazing to see how bad of a player Stoudamire is.


Add to the fact that Telfair would have at least 2 more dimes if Pryzbilla could catch his passes.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

that's awesome to see Telfair rack up 6 assists. frankly, it didn't seem like he was doing much until I looked at the box score, and considered that we were down by 30 when he entered the game. (we lost by 20). 

he's got this funny way of not being noticed while he makes the guys around him better (at least on the offensive end). maybe it comes from not pounding the ball around on the three point line. 

I thought Outlaw also looked great for a bench scrub. by next season he should be looking at meaningful minutes.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

wow glad I missed the game sounds very ugly.:no:


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

> wow glad I missed the game sounds very ugly.


You should have been there - the 12,000 of us that were could have used more folks to commiserate with. :dead:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Tince</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree those two are fun to watch, and they looked somewhat impressive out there tonight (Outlaw more so than Telfair), but I'm pretty sure that Damon and SAR would look impressive against Kris Humphries and other players of his quality.
> ...


Actually Kris Humphries and Big Jake only played the last 4 minutes or so of the game. The rest of the time they were going against the same people that Damon and SAR were playing against sisnce Hubie uses a 10 man rotation.



Authors note: I didn't think SAR played bad at all I was just using his name because the person I was quoting did also.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Kris Humphries plays for the Jazz. Ryan Humphrey plays for the Grizzlies (although he was drafted by the Jazz before being traded on draft day for Curtis Bortchardt).

Just FYI.

Ed O.


----------

